# Unexpected range loss - any thoughts on cause/mitigation



## McElectric (Aug 30, 2021)

Recently, I went backpacking. The S75D was left at Mammoth Mountain Ski Resort with 37 miles, cabin over heat protection off and sentry off.

36 hours later I get a satellite text from my wife who says "My phone notified me that the car just went from 25 down to 19, worried you won't be able to get to the charger". She confirmed that she hadn't intentionally connected to the car, except to click on the Android notification. When she did, it said 17 miles. My phone was in flight mode and so it couldn't be contacting the car.

I still had three days left on the trip. Making the assumption that the app was to blame, I had her delete it from her phone. 

Still being worried about returning to a dead car, I wound up bailing out of the trip a day early. 

I found the car with 14 miles on it, about 36 hours after it had been seen (remotely) to have 17 miles on it. Fortunately, all I needed was 2 miles to clear a pass and roll down to the charger.

Why the sudden loss of range? All I can figure is that the app was pinging the car and keeping it awake. 

I see that there is an option to turn off remote control. I'll certainly try that next time. Other thoughts?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Here's a list of things to check.



garsh said:


> There's a whole list of things to prevent battery drain.
> 
> Turn off smart summon standby (picture)
> Turn off sentry mode
> ...


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

As the battery cools from your drip to where you parked it, the range will change - could go up or down. Depends. 

A loss of 2-5 miles per day is expected..


----------



## McElectric (Aug 30, 2021)

Thanks for the comprehensive list. Most were checked off in the "pre-park checklist". I'm going to go down the rest later today. It is certainly possible that I've forgotten a 3rd party app from when we first got the car (three years ago), changing the password seems like a great idea.

The battery was probably not too warm when I got there. I knew we were going to be a bit short on charge and had been babying it to get there.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

My first thought was that you are up in a mountains and it was probably somewhat cool (< 60 F) so that could cause there to be an apparent loss of range. Is it a pre-March 2018 build with MCU1? If so, there is an always connected option that would definitely explain the loss. But you’ve had it for 3 years and I expect you would have encountered that before.

I have always had spells of unexplained range loss with my 2017 model X, so would not have felt comfortable leaving it for 4.5 days starting at only 37 miles. Was this the first time you’ve ever experienced anything like this?


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

You're always gonna lose some range. There's still a 12V battery that will need to be topped off, and electronics/batteries in general have phantom drain. A few (3-4) miles per day is to be expected.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

McElectric said:


> The battery was probably not too warm when I got there. I knew we were going to be a bit short on charge and had been babying it to get there.


Even if you weren't driving aggressively, had you been driving for some time? The battery will be pretty warm after a sustained drive. Looks like nighttime temps are in the 40's at Mammoth. I suspect much of the initial drop was due to cooling of the battery.

Surprised you didn't stop for at least a few minutes at the Supercharger on the way there, but maybe you had some kind of time constraint.


----------

